# Gear Reducers



## knesj (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey, could someone explain to me what exactly a gear reducer will do for my power output if it should be setup on a larger go cart?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

bigger gear that drives a smaller gear will go faster. little one that drives a smaller one will give better bottom end torque. using big tires with a bigger gear that drives a smaller gear will go even faster.


----------



## knesj (Jul 30, 2004)

Sorry, I guess I wasnt specific enough. I know how the sprokets set up will work, but the motor I have, has a gear reducer attached to it. It is that gear reducer that I want to know the effect of that on my go cart, or if you know, should i just take that off and run it strait from the motor?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

232323


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

as long as there is a clutch or better yet a belt drive. i know someone who's got a self built one with a eight horse horizontal shaft engine using a belt driven clutch that just will keep you planted in the seat.


----------



## knesj (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks for your help bugman...its much appreciated!


----------



## 79t/a (Aug 24, 2004)

the gear reducer will make it only go about 10-15 mph it is meant for situations where much torque is needed


----------

